# Disgarding Carcasses in Saskatchewan????



## Puddinhead

My brother, my father and I have planned a trip to Saskatchewan in late September and it's our first trip there. Obviously it will therefore be our first attempt to freelance. Interestingly enough with a few phone calls I already have our room, our shells reserved, a guy who is going to pick up our stamps as we're flying in on a Saturday, a place to ship decoys to, and permission to hunt one farm of 4000 acres without even leaving NC. The people are amazingly welcoming as most of you have stated on this board.

I've been lurking these boards for several months and I've been getting quite a bit of helpful information for our trip. It seems most of you have a heck of a lot of knowledge about freelancing up in Canada and I've enjoyed reading your posts.

We've got a lot of questions and uncertainties at this point, but one thing we keep talking about is what do we do with the carcasses of the birds after we breast them? Our plan is to clean our morning kill and give them to some locals, either the landowner or whoever needs/wants them. We don't want to be wastefull. However, what in the world are we supposed to do with with 24 duck carcasses and 30-40-80 goose carcasses. Now we're avid outdoorsmen and I've hunted since I could walk. I know making plans such as this is the kiss of death in the sense that we shouldn't be so overconfident. Reading most of your posts and talking to the good people up in Saskatchewan, I have a funny feeling we're going to have some amazing hunts. All of us are above-average wingshots and I can't imagine we won't have at least some birds to clean up there.

So what do y'all do with the carcasses? And do you have any suggestions outside of the landowner as to who might want the meat?

I have a million questions for you guys, but I'll start with this one and see how friendly you guys are to a Southerner who has never before shot waterfowl in a field. I've already started dreaming about how fantastic this trip will be and we're still several months away. Any help y'all can give would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## the Bender

PM sent.


----------



## Chuck Smith

PM also sent.


----------



## Puddinhead

Thanks guys. I'm trying to get to these things and reply with my appreciation. I'm not doing so well working the board so far. I'll get used to it, though.

We've talked to several people from our area that have gone up and all say that this is one of the biggest issues to resolve. The good news is that disgarding carcasses is even a problem... considering that means you're having some success in the field.

I can't thank y'all enough for helping us out.


----------



## tikka300

Puddinhead said:


> ....
> We've got a lot of questions and uncertainties at this point, but one thing we keep talking about is what do we do with the carcasses of the birds after we breast them? Our plan is to clean our morning kill and give them to some locals, either the landowner or whoever needs/wants them. We don't want to be wastefull. However, what in the world are we supposed to do with with 24 duck carcasses and 30-40-80 goose carcasses...


You could always consider eating the birds you shoot or even stop shooting once you have more birds then you could consume.


----------



## the Bender

tikka300 - I hear you knocking, but 1 days limit in MB is more that anybody can eat each day. Relax about it, nobody's talking about pitching Birds except you. Why not offer some suggestions, and try to help a guy out? That's why He's asking after all. Not to get ripped for coming to Hunt Canada where limits are higher than what we're used to. Migratory Birds belong to everybody. Puddinhead, maybe don't shoot as many Birds as you can??? Seriously, that's another suggestion. Of course shoot a limit if you feel like it. 8)


----------



## Puddinhead

Tik: I understand your frustration with my question. The situation for us is that we're unfortunantly flying up and simply can't check coolers. We have too much stuff to get up there and back as it is.

I promise you that we are better people than you're obviously giving us credit for and have no intentions to waste any game. We see this trip to visit your country as an opportunity for which we are very grateful. We're not game hogs nor will we do anything unsavory to ruin this opportunity of a lifetime.

At home after we've filled our coolers with venison, turkeys, ducks, fish, etc we give meat to Hunters for the Hungry or friends who don't hunt but appreciate game.

So despite your somewhat disturbing approach to voicing it, I appreciate your point and value your opinion and approach to being stewards of our hunting culture.

I promise you that any incident of hunters wasting game sickens me as much as it does you.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You need to keep a wing on for identification. We package every bird individually in bag....and label and date each. We've done this since Field Hunter introduced me to this ethical method the first year up there.

I would do everything by the book. We've been check by a CO every year up there.


----------



## hoosier dhr

Chris, 
I understand that the wing thing is the law but do u keep the wing attached to just the breast meat or gut the bird and put all (but guts) in 
the bag?

We usually eat what we can and bring the meat home in a cooler. I know its not exactly the right thing but im thinking the wing would contaminate the meat.

I know that really sounds stupid but i would appreciate some help on this!


----------



## h2ofwlr

You can always use a shovel to bury the feathers/guts. I know it sounds simple, but work very well. KISS comes to mind. (Keep It Simple Stupid)


----------



## tikka300

the Bender said:


> tikka300 - I hear you knocking, but 1 days limit in MB is more that anybody can eat each day. Relax about it, nobody's talking about pitching Birds except you. Why not offer some suggestions, and try to help a guy out? That's why He's asking after all. Not to get ripped for coming to Hunt Canada where limits are higher than what we're used to. Migratory Birds belong to everybody. Puddinhead, maybe don't shoot as many Birds as you can??? Seriously, that's another suggestion. Of course shoot a limit if you feel like it. 8)


binder ya'll need to loosen your shorts.:eyeroll: No one's getting "ripped" or claiming owenership of migratory birds. The question was asked how to deal with birds. The solution I offered is to only shoot what one can consume not the bag limit. Dumping is another option but the little guy at the end of that option demonstrates my disapproval.

Pud, it's pretty easy for a crew of 4 guys to eat 2 limits of ducks/darks everyday. Just take them to the local chinamans and they'll fix them into fine meals. Better then the fallacy of popping the breasts out and giving them to some poor farmer or food bank (there's no Hunter/Hunger programs in Canada since CWD and prior to that the program never excepted game birds). In 20 years of hunting I only know of a handful of farmers who take freezer ready birds. As for the carcass do what you would in your home state, put them in garbage bags and take them to the dump.


----------



## scissorbill

I agree with Tikka, Don't assume some poor farmer wants your shot up old ducks and geese. You might just want to kill what you can eat and enjoy the experience,oh thats right at home you fill coolers.


----------



## Field Hunter

I'm sorry and I really don't like to rip people for asking questions but come on....you want to stack up 80 geese and give them away because you can't bring them back to NC. Good luck..most locals in Canada will never take your ducks and geese....giving them away will be difficult to say the least. It sort of sounds like you're more interested in shooting than eating and enoying what you shoot.

The Chineese restaurants do a good job of fixing some. Take the rest home. I believe you can go to a local shipping site...UPS for instance and have the breasts with a wing attached shipped to your residence.

And lastly...please don't dump the uncleaned geese in the ditch or the landfill....that one of the reasons the provinces are trying to restrict NRs....too many shooters that are more into shooting than hunting.


----------



## Puddinhead

Wow. Tough crowd.


----------



## Puddinhead

I'd also like to point out that if we were nearly as disrespectful as you guys are assuming, I wouldn't have asked. Just something to think about....


----------



## Sasha and Abby

In the states, you will get a wonton waste ticket if you throw away the legs/thighs... You better check canuck laws before you throw that stuff away.

You may have trouble giving the birds away... Like tikka said, shoot only what you need... kind of like fishing. You don't continue to catch fish and throw 'em on the bank when you have what you need... Just a thought.


----------



## Puddinhead

Sasha and Abby: I see you're from SC. Do you seriously think I believe that you would fly to Saskatchewan, shoot your two ducks for lunch and quit for the day? That's a ridiculous idea.

We're not game hogs, but to suggest the alternative as you propose is ridiculous.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Why?


----------



## Puddinhead

It's just not practical. If all we wanted to do was shoot two ducks we could drive down to Columbia and shoot our two woodducks in your backyard.

I give money to DU and to Delta and buy my federal migratory waterfowl stamp each year in support of ALL ducks, in our flyway or elsewhere. If I want to travel to Canada and hunt pursuant to that which the law allows, I don't understand why I get railroaded on here trying to figure out how to properly dispose of the leftover carcass of birds after we clean them. Regardless of what happens to the meat, as long as it doesn't go to waste, what's the beef?


----------



## brianb

Sasha and Abby,

Because you can catch and release fish. Hunting doesn't work that way.

I am pretty sure that's why he thought it was ridiculous. :roll:

I would clean the birds, and either bury or dumpster the waste.

I would then bite the bullet and buy coolers with dry ice and pay the extra baggage charge. You are only limited to 2 checked bags with the price of your ticket. You can take more for a price. Check with the airline prior to going. They should have plenty of info on their website.

Make sure the birds are froze hard before you throw them in the cooler. Some buddies of mine have done this coming back from Alaska with fish.


----------



## Puddinhead

That too, Brian B. That too.

For what it's worth, my home lake, the lake on which I was raised, has been ruined by self-absorbed hunters who have a complete disregard for being responsible and courteous to other hunters. My family and I are the last people who would go elsewhere and treat someone else's land and birds with disrespect. Because of what has happened in my home, I understand why many of you guys have jumped down my throat assuming the worst. Unfortunately I've felt the same way. However, I think if you'll reread all my posts without the chip on your shoulders you'll find a different perspective that you at first didn't recognize. Again, I understand your reactions so I'm not complaining about them as much as asking you to take a step back and rethink your opinion of me and what I'm asking.


----------



## Squeeker

I have spoken to a Sask. CO about this very topic once and got a very wishy washy answer.

Realisticly, COs knows that the best and most efficient way to clean a limit of geese/ducks is to breast them out. It's just the most practical way to do it.

HOWEVER, the Saskatchewan Hunting Regs. states:

"It is a violation to: waste, destroy, spoil or abandon the edible flesh of a game bird or big game animal, except bear".

I have also been told that yes, COs can technically ticket you for breasting out a bird. Whether they actually do or not, is another thing. But what cheezes me off is that it really at the discretion of the officer.

If you are a NR and have limits of birds to process, I would suggest having them done by a local processing company. You will end up with something that looks like a roast goose with a wing on it, but that will ensure you do not violate any laws whatsoever. It might cost you $3/$4 per bird, so a possession limit of Snows might cost you $250, but I'm sure that is just a fraction of the cost you spend on the entire trip anyways. And it will keep locals happy too, cause now your not leaving a garbage truck load of carcasses behind either.

I'm sure some will say it's overkill, but the law is very subjective.

Funny, how you can shoot a bear, tag it, and roll it back into the bushes, but you theoretically cannot waste a couple of goose thighs/legs. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## djleye

PH, Honestly, I would buy a small charcoal grill while up there and cook the birds and eat as many as you can. You could also find a shop that will make some jerky for you and ship it back to you. There is no better eating than a bacon wrapped mallard breast grilled to perfection!!! :wink:

Please don't expect to giva all your birds away, it makes for a better overall experience, imo, to savor the game you earned!!!


----------



## Puddinhead

If there's a processor that will make jerky and ship it to me, I'm all over that option. Thanks for that idea!

As far as the subjective, wishy-washy laws go, I'm a criminal defense attorney so I deal with that daily. Rest assured I have the Sask Hunters and Trappers Guide sitting on my desk and I've read it twice now. If we do anything underhanded it will be completely by mistake.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Puddinhead

A recipe for you guys that like bacon on your ducks...

Slip a (or several) jalapeno pepper(s) inside the breast before you wrap it in bacon. Excellent.


----------



## goosehunter29

what part of sask?????


----------



## Puddinhead

PM sent.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Puddinhead said:


> If there's a processor that will make jerky and ship it to me, I'm all over that option. Thanks for that idea!
> 
> As far as the subjective, wishy-washy laws go, I'm a criminal defense attorney so I deal with that daily. Rest assured I have the Sask Hunters and Trappers Guide sitting on my desk and I've read it twice now. If we do anything underhanded it will be completely by mistake.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


You can NOT ship processed waterfowl in either the US or Canada. It clearly is Illegal. For a CD lawyer, you sure are not too bright. Do you really think that the regs book is all the laws? FYI it is a synopsis of the laws, meaning overview of the laws.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtop ... 029#213029


----------



## Puddinhead

I might not be too bright, but at least I'm not a jerk.

Why make such a comment? Your backhanded "assistance" isn't why I came here. Someone else suggested that who acted as if he had done it. What's your d*mn problem?


----------



## Puddinhead

After looking at your photos... I see what your problem is. Nevermind.


----------



## Maverick

PEOPLE...PEOPLE.......

I believe Pud was asking how to ethically discard his carcasses, and now he's getting **** on by us.

Let's not make this into a thread it's not! Now I know there as a few of us that go up there every year, and he was wondering what we do with our birds!


----------



## Old Hunter

Maverick is right Pud is taking a pounding for asking reasonable questions.Forgive them Pud their wives beat them yesterday.


----------



## DakotaDog72

So true....The typical "holier than thou" attitude gets pretty old.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Exactly guys...he's doing the ethical thing by asking questions months in advance. Give the guy a break!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

When we go to Canada we'll scout out a 50 mile radius with every small town reconned for Chinese restaurants. Those little yellar fellars LOVE dead fowl!! :thumb:

Consider this though, if you patronize any of the restaurants you delivered too, the chickenballs you ordered may not be chicken!! :justanangel:


----------



## h2ofwlr

Puddinhead said:


> As far as the subjective, *wishy-washy laws *go, I'm a criminal defense attorney so I deal with that daily.


That sure sounded like you like to somehow circumvent the laws to me with that remark. uke:

BTW, I was very civil to you here and the other sites that you have been posting up the exact same questions, until that remark. I have no time for guys skirting the laws becuase they think they can because they are a lawyer.

Enough said.


----------



## jhegg

Puddinhead,

I see two issues here and I think they are being lumped together. Those issues are:

1.) Disposal of carcasses *after* the edible meat has been removed.
2.) Disposal of the edible meat.

Your initial post seemed to be related to issue #1. I don't think anybody would consider this an inappropriate post. In fact, I think it is an excellent question.

However, as this thread developed, the following statements in your posts indicate your intent to do something a lot of people on the site - myself included - object to. Namely, shooting a limit of birds each and every day with no intent to personally use those birds.



> Our plan is to clean our morning kill and give them to some locals, either the landowner or whoever needs/wants them.





> Sasha and Abby: I see you're from SC. Do you seriously think I believe that you would fly to Saskatchewan, shoot your two ducks for lunch and quit for the day? That's a ridiculous idea.





> I give money to DU and to Delta and buy my federal migratory waterfowl stamp each year in support of ALL ducks, in our flyway or elsewhere. If I want to travel to Canada and hunt pursuant to that which the law allows, I don't understand why I get railroaded on here trying to figure out how to properly dispose of the leftover carcass of birds after we clean them. Regardless of what happens to the meat, as long as it doesn't go to waste, what's the beef?


The "beef" is this. In ND, we have seen a large increase in nr hunters. A lot of them hunt for limits every day, then try to give away or dispose of their birds to continue shooting a limit every day. My personal thought is this - you shoot it, you consume it. Disposing of ducks or geese just for the purpose of killing more labels you as a game hog, plain and simple. Occasional gifting of birds to those that want them is fine. Intentionally bagging every bird you can, and then trying to 'get rid of them" so you can shoot more is not.

In ND, this type of activity has put undue pressure on our waterfowl resource - causing many birds to leave the state early. That, along with roost busting, has seriously compromised waterfowl hunting here in ND. I don't think Canada has seen the intense pressure we have in ND yet, but I applaud them for taking steps to reduce the abuses we see here in ND.

I hope you are not telling me that because you join waterfowl organizations, buy licenses etc., you are entitled to shoot a limit of waterfowl each and every day as long as you "dispose" of the game already harvested. If you eat what you shoot, I don't think many here would object. If you want to "gift" them or otherwise "dispose" of them, just to kill more, then you are going to catch a lot of heat here.

I hope you enjoy your hunt and eat what you harvest.

ps: for those of you wondering why I am posting at 3:45 am, its called "acid reflux". I haven't taken my prilosec for two days and now I am paying for it!


----------



## the Bender

Good answer, jhegg. To coin a new phrase; With Acid Reflux comes great wisdom.

What Squeeker was eluding to when saying laws were wishy-washy the way I understood it, is that if you breast out your Birds then edible flesh from the legs or gizzard would spoil or be wasted. Now if a local CO doesn't give a straight answer to the question of How do I be sure not to violate those laws. You have wishy-washiness. I don't know too many guys that save those parts of every Bird.

A daily limit of Ducks, and Dark Geese is 16 Birds I do believe. After processing that would add up to approximatly 15-20 lbs(Not Kilos) of meat. At $4-6 per lb for jerking here in the States, you could assume $100 bucks American would cover the processing into Jerky. In fact it would probably be less as you will lose weight during that process. This is all speculation of course, but you could be certian of the cost with a little research, and math.

I know I can't eat 15-20 lbs of Bird meat each day, nor would I want to try for a week. I don't feel it is wrong to shoot a limit, but as jhegg said, it is important to consider not shooting 8 Ducks, 8 Dark Geese, and 20 Light Geese every day. Many guys coming to Canada do just that, and rightly so. It is legal. Do you really need to do that to have a fun, successful, trip that you will always remember? No. There's just alot of folks who feel they need to cast the first stone. Via web forum none the less, so be sure you have formulated a ethical, legal plan for your Birds.

4Curl - What do you mean little Yellar Fellars??? What about the big & tall variety??? I think you're profiling, is that ethical??? 8)

One day I hope we can joke about things without getting all bent out of shape? I don't have room for extra stress in my life due to internet enemies/arguments. I sometimes forget about those perfect people who get to pass judgment on others. Maybe someday I could be one? Actually, no thanks. 8)

Peace out ******. :beer:


----------



## Squeeker

the Bender said:


> What Squeeker was eluding to when saying laws were wishy-washy the way I understood it, is that if you breast out your Birds then edible flesh from the legs or gizzard would spoil or be wasted. Now if a local CO doesn't give a straight answer to the question of How do I be sure not to violate those laws. You have wishy-washiness. I don't know too many guys that save those parts of every Bird.


EXACTLY what I was getting at.

Believe me when I say that many local farmers (at least in my family) here in Sask. are getting tired of the NR game hog. When they hear shotgun blasts all morning and then you show up to their door with a truck load of geese trying to give them away, it does not give them a good impression. They always wonder, if you are not going to eat them all, why shoot that many?

You can help yourself as an NR, you can help your subsequent visits, as well as all other NRs by simply not being this way. Believe me, it will go a LONG way.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Jhegg
My thoughts exactly... thank you for making it very clear. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr

Squeeker said:


> ... are getting tired of the NR game hog. When they hear shotgun blasts all morning and then you show up to their door with a truck load of geese trying to give them away, it does not give them a good impression. They always wonder, if you are not going to eat them all, why shoot that many?
> 
> You can help yourself as an NR, you can help your subsequent visits, as well as all other NRs by simply not being this way. Believe me, it will go a LONG way.


I concure.

What many fail to consider is how the nonhunters view the hunters methods and practices of hunting. And many non hunters consider it unethical for the harvest of birds and giving them away just so they can continue to shoot more birds.

Thus the gifting laws need to be changed. Or go a tagging system where the NR hunter gets 1 set of possession tags for the Lic to limit their take to what the spirit of the law was ment to allow, 1 possesion limit.


----------



## the Bender

I like those ideas. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Good post Jhegg.

Puddinhead.....just some advice......you won't be able to give away all the birds you shoot everyday.We have hunted up there for the past 12 years and very few will take even cleaned birds nuch less what you are proposing.

You will also not be able to have them processed up there into jerky.If you are stopped by a CO,there is no wing attached to jerky.Plus it might be checked at the airport....again no wing attached.

You had better contact the airline and find out how to ship them home or else don't shoot more than you can eat.That's just part of the expense of a flying hunting trip to Canada.


----------



## Old Hunter

Puddinhead Get a soft sided cooler for each guy in your group. flatten it and pack it in your suitcase. You can fit many frozen breasts in one of these. Make sure it is small enough to be carry on. Line it with newspaper or bubble wrap. Buy a cheap gas barbecue ( (25.00) and some condiments and eat as many as possible. Give it to motel owner when you leave. good luck


----------



## Puddinhead

For those of you who took this opportunity to share advice and constructive reasoning on the concepts of disposing of CLEANED-MEAT-REMOVED carcasses, thank you.

For those of you who failed to read my entire posts before jumping to conclusions and assuming the worst, I have little respect for you.

We're all hunters here and thus all are charged with the responsibility of fostering a positive image of the sport we love. I think the question I asked was a legitimate question and one only a responsible outdoorsman would ask.

For hypocrites like Fwlr who preach one thing and then post pictures of himself standing in front of more geese than one man could eat in a calendar year as if to brag about his alleged successes in the field to random people online, perhaps you guys should look in the mirror before criticizing others. And for those of you who have been traveling to Canada for years because its a short drive but yet don't think other NR's should be afforded the opportunity, you truly need to reaccess your level of maturity.

Furthermore, if you have a problem, at least have the decency to call a spade a spade... or at least as you see it. Fwlr, I mentioned being a lawyer only because I was with someone that laws are oftentimes confusing. I said nothing nor inferred nothing that could be interpreted that me being a lawyer gives me any ability or right to circumvent the law. If you're mad because I worked my butt off for 7 years of college and law school and borrowed $110,000 to do it so that I woukdn't have to spend years cruising timber like my father, then that's your problem and not mine. Carry your bad attitude elsewhere.

For whatever the reason you have your panties in a wad with me. If so, just don't respond to my posts. From the very first post on this thread your responses reak of condescention. To you that means that I think you're a jerk. In all of your holier-than-thou learnings did you ever think that folks might listen to you more if you'd drop the bitter griping?


----------



## KEN W

Puddinhead said:


> For hypocrites like Fwlr who preach one thing and then post pictures of himself standing in front of more geese than one man could eat in a calendar year as if to brag about his alleged successes in the field to random people online, perhaps you guys should look in the mirror before criticizing others. And for those of you who have been traveling to Canada for years because its a short drive but yet don't think other NR's should be afforded the opportunity, you truly need to reaccess your level of maturity.quote]
> 
> No one is being hypocrytical here.You asked what to do with all those birds.There are a lot of us who have hunted up there and we ALL say the same thing.You won't be able to give away 24 duck and 30-40-80 geese you said you planned on shooting in your first post.
> 
> Yes we are able to drive and take them home.But I would guess people that fly take theirs home also.
> 
> As for the carcasses after cleaning.....just dispose of them properly and you won't have any problem.
> 
> Good luck....you will have a great time.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Puddinhead said:


> For hypocrites like Fwlr who preach one thing and then post pictures of himself standing in front of more geese than one man could eat in a calendar year as if to brag about his alleged successes in the field .
> 
> Furthermore, if you have a problem, at least have the decency to call a spade a spade... or at least as you see it.


It sure is not "alleged" when pics show it. Big deal, I show a pic of 30 some Snow geese that were LEGALLY shot last spring and they were ALL eaten by me last year. Your standard and knowledge is so out of whack it is unreal. I know of guys that have shoot 100+ Snows EACH in 1 day in ND in the Spring C.O. and they ALL get eaten. Hell the owner of this site has a video of his groups "alleged successes". He and his group shot way more each than any Pics I showed.

FYI, when in ND or CA in the Fall, I only give away ducks or geese IF the farmer requests them, and I will oblige them since I am a guest on their land. I do NOT go around trying to dump them upon others so I can keep on shooting limits day after day. I stay within my legal possession limit on the hunting trips. IF you sir had read any of my numerous posts about how the practice of gifting is hurting our image by how the the non hunters view us, and who are indeed trying to further regulate us law abiding hunters because of slob NRs hunters practices, you would know where I stand on the subject in which I have been promoting a possession tag system for over 2 years now to avert mandatory guide/outfitter use and other restrictions in the oppurtunities for NRs. Thus I surely am not a hypocrit.

Now get your foot out of your mouth as your ignorance has clearly been shown.

Yes, I am calling you what you are, a clueless spade. Enough said.


----------



## Puddinhead

Dang sure glad this guy didn't post this question over here... makes me look like a tree hugging PETA hippy, eh Fwlr?

http://goosehuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?p=12455#12455


----------



## h2ofwlr

Luck of the draw, sometimes sucks don't it? 

Anyways, I think PH and I have come to terms via PMs. We perhaps both assumed too much in trying to read between the lines about each other.


----------



## tikka300

...................................


----------



## KEN W

After reading that thread.....no one on there agreed with what you are trying to do either.

Bite the bullet and pay for the airfreight to take them home.

The main point is that Canadian hunters and Natural Resources Departments up there are using exactly what you and some others are doing to put more restrictions on US hunters.

THEY DON'T WANT U.S. HUNTERS TO COME UP THERE AND SHOOT THE LIMIT EV\ERY DAY AND GIVE THEM AWAY TO KEEP HUNTING. :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby

When I was a teenager, I went hunting with a world famous bird carver. He loved to hunt quail.

Before we started, he put a dozen cleaned birds in my cooler for me to take home... I asked him why he did that because we were hunting my family farm where there were LOADS of birds... He told me that he wanted us to ENJOY the hunt together and not have to gauge our success on how many birds we killed. He wanted me to be able to enjoy the beauty of working dogs without having to try and kill every bird that got up in front of them.

When I was younger, I was like you PH; and had no respect for the resource. I wanted to kill every bird there was, and what I could not eat, I gave away. I did the same thing with fish. As I have grown older, I realize that the resource is there for everyone to enjoy... not just me. I am also able to have a fantastic hunt and never pull the trigger...

That was 30 years ago, and I have never forgotten his lesson. It is one that we could all take to heart.


----------



## Chuck Smith

First off.....PuddinHead is not trying to abuse the resource. I have contacted him through PM's and he just wanted to know what to do with cleaned carcasses and with meat. I gave him idea's on how to bring it back and if that is not a possiblity other things. He just wants to enjoy his time up there and shooting ducks is a bonus. He just hears about the great days you can have up there and that you could be done in 3 days....he wants to enjoy a week up there. So give him good advise on what you do. (take home or give away.) To others on this board who fly....give him ideas. It is easy when you drive up....but flying can be difficult. Flying to Alaska is different than flying into a forgein country.

This weekend in Rochester at the Expo I talked with some outfitter is canada they have mentioned how the rogue guides is the main problem. These are US guides going to canada and renting a house for the season from a farmer. Then they think they own the land. One canadain outfitter told me that they have to ask permission everyday to use the land and that they can not lease the land. But these rogue guides are renting the farm land and running other off. Then they state that "friends" are just visiting them....not paying customers. I did not realise this was such a problem. I hope they can get a handle on this before it ruins it for all.

The 7 day lisc... would be a great start.


----------



## h2ofwlr

I concure that the US G/Os are abusing the laws up in CA. And it also happens in ND, with the skirting of ND G/O laws as several got caught this past fall--rogue guides from Wisconsin as I recall.

Like I said on another topic.... follow the money trail if you really want to know what is going on.... G/Os are "modern day market hunters" cashing in on the hunters at the fowls expense. Agian, always follow the money trail of who is benefititng financially....

But the regular hunters doing excessive "gifting" is also a problem in areas too, the public perception of this is it is unethical in their view point being the hunter does the gifting just so they can continue to hunt.


----------



## Puddinhead

Sasha and Abby: So on your hunt your world renowned bird carver shot some birds... did he shoot his limit? Was he over the possession but for those he gave you? That whole story sounds a bit suspicious... not on your part so much as the carvers.

Thanks for the support guys. We're not looking to curb any laws or abuse any resources. Some of you can't get that through your heads, but I'm through trying to change your minds. Believe what you will... we'll have a great trip regardless of what you guys think of me.... and regardless of whether we kill 1 or a 100.

I do have a question for you guys though: as far as the snow goose population goes, those birds have been deemed a nuisance by most ecologists and biologists. As a result they've opened seasons simply for the purpose of cutting back the population. If the killing is done to preserve the resource instead of abuse it... are y'all okay with killing and wasting or gifting or whatever you want to call it? Serious replies only would be appreciated. I've read enough hate-posts.


----------



## waterwolf

> do have a question for you guys though: as far as the snow goose population goes, those birds have been deemed a nuisance by most ecologists and biologists. As a result they've opened seasons simply for the purpose of cutting back the population. If the killing is done to preserve the resource instead of abuse it... are y'all okay with killing and wasting or gifting or whatever you want to call it? Serious replies only would be appreciated. I've read enough hate-posts.


Killing yes...........wasting........ *NO WAY*


----------



## djleye

I would bet that the majority of the guys that are serious snow goose hunters go thru a ton of jerky all year long. That is a lot easier to gift to someone that a bird that is either cleaned or not. It is actually damn good stuff!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr

Puddinhead said:


> If the killing is done to preserve the resource instead of abuse it... are y'all okay with killing and *wasting* or gifting or whatever you want to call it? Serious replies only would be appreciated. I've read enough hate-posts.


Gol dang it PH, there you go again. Being I do have lawyers for friends--(hard to believe -I know) they know the english language very well. So it is frustrating when you use such a word being you are a lawyer, not just by me, but many others too. It sure makes for folks to take a dim view of yourself when you do use it and other words/phrases not thought out too well. I'm not sure if you are purposefully doing it (stirring the pot), just plain ignorant, or what the deal is.

Unforuntely there are a few bad apples that do dump Snows. But gladly they are very few of them as the vast majority eat them and would turn is a person who dumped Snows and "wasted" them. Like I said before, it is not at all uncommon for guys to shoot 100 snows over the spring time, some hard core guys legally shoot +500 during the spring. As mentioned, lots of jerky, sticks, sausage is made up by us guys that are serious hunters. Maybe 1 thing you do not realize is the ND has no daily nor possession limit on Snows in the Spring C.O. Most states have 20 a day limits, but ND does not. And being this here site caters to hunting ND, the upper midwest and parts of CA, a new person from out of the region should maybe walk a lot softer and measure their words until they understand the laws up here. And that is as polite as I can possibly be.


----------



## KEN W

PH....we shoot plenty of snows in Canada.All of them are made into pepperoni sticks.We don't give any geese away unless they ask us for some.All come home with us.

My family eats sticks as fast as I can produce them.In fact I have 1 last batch of snow goose breasts in the freezer to make into sticks in a couple of weeks.They won't last long.

Just plan on taking them home with you and no one will complain.Once we reach a possession limit,we stop shooting that species.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Actually, the ones he gave me were store bought... Manchester Farms raises quail for market... They were not only cleaned, but bagged and frozen. I should have made that more clear.


----------



## roostbuster

h2ofwlr said:


> Squeeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> What many fail to consider is how the nonhunters view the hunters methods and practices of hunting.
Click to expand...

the only time i EVER hear ANYONE complaining about this, is on waterfowl websites. are the people they are being gifted to using them? if so, WHERE'S the PROBLEM?!?!?! whats the difference between me choking down a few extra birds for dinner to stay within my possesion limit, or the farmer and his family sitting down and enjoying a good meal?!?!?!?!

i think a huge part of the problem is people on these forums create problems that don't excist just so they can have something to argue about.... case in point, this thread (atleast where this thread has gone). The guy started asking a legit question, and typical of a NoDak thread, turned into some form of a NR thread. of course the guys going to go up there and try to shoot a limit, you don't go on a WATERFOWLING TRIP and half azz it, thats what the shoots on your home lake are for.
When i go on duck hunting trips, i'm there to shoot the crap out of them, or else i would be a good for nothing tourist out there taking pictures of the sights.

something you all need to remember, shooting a limit of ducks shoot not be frowned upon, which it seems it often is, killing is part of hunting and you all should remember that..... maybe we just have a bunch of rogue PETA members on here?????


----------



## roostbuster

Sasha and Abby said:


> Actually, the ones he gave me were store bought... Manchester Farms raises quail for market... They were not only cleaned, but bagged and frozen. I should have made that more clear.


thats just embarassing.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Not as embarassing as having the handle of "roostbuster" though... :rollin:

You think the Non hunters are not weighing in on the subject in CA when the Govt is taking a pulse of the percived problem with some NRs practices? Think again.....


----------



## Puddinhead

I was just asking... not saying I'd do it. I was posing a hypothetical question based on scientific studies. If your choice was to shoot and waste or watch snow goose populations rise to the point that they starved out all of the other waterfowl that we all love so much, what would you do? I'm stirring the pot of conversation, not asking to be called ignorant. You have a pretty short fuse and there's really no need to be so condescending. If you don't mind, reread my post and read it in its entirety before lunging back to chew my head off.


----------



## KEN W

roostbuster.....you didn't read his first post.We aren't talking about choking down a few or giving a farmer a meal.We all do that.

As he asked in the first post.....how do you get rid of daily limits.....8 ducks,8 dark geese,and 60 snows.....to be able to keep hunting.It isn't possible.....you have to take some home.


----------



## Puddinhead

Question:

How many of you eat coyote?


----------



## djleye

> you don't go on a WATERFOWLING TRIP and half azz it, thats what the shoots on your home lake are for.
> When i go on duck hunting trips, i'm there to shoot the crap out of them, or else i would be a good for nothing tourist out there taking pictures of the sights.


So, You couldn't be happy with anything less than a limit or it is a waste of time???? I guess we know where in the spectrum of hunting you fall!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## jhegg

djleye,
Like you said, his handle is roostbuster. uke:


----------



## Puddinhead

Let's not get off topic...

Who here eats coyote?


----------



## tumblebuck

> do have a question for you guys though: as far as the snow goose population goes, those birds have been deemed a nuisance by most ecologists and biologists. As a result they've opened seasons simply for the purpose of cutting back the population. If the killing is done to preserve the resource instead of abuse it... are y'all okay with killing and wasting or gifting or whatever you want to call it?


No!

This crap about "saving the tundra" by any means/cost etc. really burns me! Shoot what the law allows. Don't make it an excuse to shoot, shovel, and keep shooting :soapbox:


----------



## Dan Bueide

Puddin',

This thread has gone round and round to the point I'm unclear of the question.

If your question is how to dispose of post-cleaned carcasses, any place you stay will have some disposal arrangement. If you stay at a motel during a high use period, when the hunting is good and the weather mild, it may get a little nasty, but there will probably at least be a dumpster available. Some landowners will allow you to dispose of cleaned carcasses in an out of the way place in a field, but make sure you ask first.

If your question is how to dispose of uncleaned carcasses or cleaned meat to lower your possession total to allow for more gunning or to make your return trip easier, you'll have to let your conscience be your guide. This is one of those deals that Jed often characterizes as "you either get it or you don't".

We've given a modest number of birds away in Canada. In each case, we were approached. In no case would the given away birds, if retained, have put us over a possession limit. Giving away waterfowl, to those who truly intend to use it, is a rare thing, anywhere. I recall that some of the big "dumping" cases in Sask were the product of some local business guy taking huge quantities of birds from hunters with the explanation that he knew people who wanted them. In fact, he dumped all or most of them, but the hunters (and their $) remained in town longer. In those cases, I blame the hunters as much as the local business guy.

With the number of species available and the liberal limits, exceeding possession limits on trips to CA should be the least of concerns (we find long days and lack of sleep our biggest issues). Big harvest days are fun. After a few in a short period, however, it just becomes "killing", and quickly begins to feel excessive. That's when it's time to change gears/species. And, do you know how long it takes to breast-with-wing-attached a 2-3 man limit of snows with a few others mixed in? All of the fun is over on those days when the last photo is taken - the rest is pure work.

On your snows hypothetical, until the applicable agencies tell us that "killing" those birds under some sort of nuisance policy is the primary consideration, even above standing ethical considerations, no, IMHO it is not appropriate to "waste" or discard them or harvest them without an intent they be consumed. And, despite what one might wish to read into the current snow harvest parameters, we're not "there" and probably never will be.



> Who here eats coyote?


...about the same number that eat ***** or prairie dogs. The accepted ethics for the proper treatment of harvested animals is vastly different as pertains to different species. Yotes vs. waterfowl isn't a fair comparison.

I hope you won't alter your strong ethics (willing to give you the benefit of doubt), merely because this is your waterfowl trip of a lifetime and it poses some added logistical problems. The continued invitation of the Canadian citizens for us to play in their sandbox depends on how we behave in their sandbox. And, generally, the Canadians take their wildlife ethics much more seriously than do we. As you know, laws are generally a reflection of society's ethics. The CPP's are in the process of changing their waterfowl hunting laws because past use by US hunters have not matched their ethics. Unless we want more restrictions, it's our job to make sure what's "realistic" (read: convenient) for us matches what's "ethical" to them, no matter how far we travel or how unique the trip is for us.

If you're going to Canada for high volume gunning and plan to shoot beyond what you can consume during the trip and/or bring back with you, do us all a favor and save your nickles a few more years and do a South America waterfowl and/or dove trip - you'll impact the future hunting opportunites of many fewer US hunters.


----------



## KEN W

Do I eat coyote....no,but then I don't shoot them either.

Dan....I've eaten **** many times in my younger days.In fact the local VFW had an annual **** roast where I come from.


----------



## tikka300

Dan B., excellent post. You truly get it. :beer:


----------



## roostbuster

djleye said:


> So, You couldn't be happy with anything less than a limit or it is a waste of time???? I guess we know where in the spectrum of hunting you fall!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


which spectrum is that? the one where when i drop a thousand bucks or so on a weekend trip that was specifically aimed at targeting waterfowl, that i want to be succesful??? OF COURSE I DO!!! I'm not going to spend that much money and drive that far JUST TO WATCH THE SUNRISE!!!! and i want to put my best foot forward and try to be as succesful as possible. sorry i'm not going to half azz it just b/c you feel shooting a limit is unethical... its amazing how many people are scared of the word "limit", and get pizzed at people who strive to achieve it. sorry, my deepest, most sincere apologies for going out at putting some what of an effort into what i do... 
i can GUARANTEE that i get just as much, IF not more enjoyment out of what i do than what you guys do... H2O is just to bitter to get enjoyment out of anything. so what about my handle? roosts (ESPECIALLY North Dakota roosts) are some of the best spots to go shoot one of those darn limits out of, i do it every time i find one. the best time to bust a roost is when a guiding outfit has the field the birds are using, hahahaha thats one of the few situations i'll jump shoot, just to really screw up their day.


----------



## Field Hunter

To say that the last post was irritating would be a definite understatement. A response to that will only stir the pot but you have shown that you care little if anything for the resource that you enjoy and therefore shouldn't be taken seriouysly by anyone on these threads that does care for the sport.

There are many other water areas that can be hunted other than the roosts. When you jump a roost that the Outfitter is hunting you not only screw up his hunt but those of anyone else that is or may be uysing those birds either in the fields or in the transition sloughs. I'd say that if you consistently follow the guides around and jump their roosts you might want to be ready to buy some new tires for you truck.

Give Delta Waterfowl or Ducks Unlimited a call in GFs....they may be able to change your mind on a few things.


----------



## hunting4walleyes

EXACTLY!!! I just saw this post, and as a NR hunter always looking for land to hunt on. These people shooting 100 birds a day and then expecting the farmer to take your birds, well that is just a black-eye for the NR hunters. It really sounds like you are going up there for shooting trip than a hunting trip. A trip to the trap range might help you out for awhile. Then you don't have to give away 100 clay pigeons. And I will agree Chris that he should not get ripped for finding a place to dispose of the remains. But when he started to talk about shooting more birds than he could take and expects the farmers and locals to take the rest, well I guess that got to me! And it should sicken every ethical hunter out there. One more thing, it does help to have semi thick skin on here. You have to remember that these are just peoples opinions and take them for that. You will not make to many friends on here verbally attacking people. Just my two cents!

Mark


----------



## Puddinhead

Dan,

Nice post. I appreciate you a) giving me the benefit of the doubt, and b) addressing my questions with mature, meaningful arguments.

My original question was in fact what to do with cleaned carcasses. Most folks ignored that to pounce on me about my subsequent question (or side question if you will) about the opportunity to gift meat. We'll bring home as much as can, and we won't waste. However, if we can gift some without stepping on any toes and give it to people who will use it, I have to admit that we'll probably do that. I've never been before and I might not ever have the opportunity to go back, so if gifting a few cleaned birds to a farmer lets us hunt one more day I'll probably do it. Take whatever opinion of me as you please. If it comes down to wasting meat, however, I promise you we won't do it.

As far as the Coyote v. Snow Goose issue goes, I was simply asking to raise the issue. I'm practically unfamiliar with central flyway issues regarding snow geese, but I have read quite a bit about it. I thought that at least at one time some biologists were fearing the snows were eating themselves and other waterfowl out of house and home. Hence, as it was my understanding, the spring season was allowed as long as less strict regulations regarding how those birds could be harvested both in the spring and in the fall. From that I assumed that they had been deemed a nuisance. If you say otherwise, I guess I have to believe you as again I admit I don't live in your flyway.

In the easter flyway, or at least down east in my state, tundra swans have built themselves into nuisance-type numbers. The tundra swan, being larger than a snowgoose, has a healthier appetite. I don't know the exact statistics but I would assume one swan in one night's feeding could eat enough food to take away several days worth of feed from 8 to 10 ducks. That's a guess, but it's an educated guess. The other problem is that food can't be gradually provided to migrating waterfowl in our area by gradually raising the water levels in food impoundments. For years that's how hunters and game preserves kept food around for the wintering waterfowl throughout their stay. Now the swans are moving in with their larger bodies and longer necks and choking out the resource before most of the other fowl even get to us. That's a problem. Hence our state has started a tag system for hunters to apply to shoot one swan a year. I've shot a few myself. I've also cooked a few... in everyway you can imagine... and they were all terrible. We even slow smoked one for ten hours and it was still a terrible. Fried... terrible. No human could choke one of these things down who wasn't coming off the backside of a 40 day fast.

We still need to shoot them. They're still waterfowl. Do you oppose that?


----------



## Puddinhead

Also, for what it's worth I asked the guy in Saskatoon who is a CO in Saskatoon I called as well as the hotel owner and the farmer I've already made contact with if Americans had outworn our welcome up there. I told each of them that we didn't want to go if that was the case. NONE of them even remotely hinted to the overall concerns you guys are getting uptight about on here. Obviously the CO said there is the occasional bad apple, but that he thinks overall Americans are still welcome and still do a good job of theating the Canadian landowners and people very well. All were more welcoming than I expected and seemed to appreciate my concern for not barging in without checking to make sure most folks are okay with it.


----------



## Puddinhead

Hunting4walleyes?

Who got verbally attacked?

And please explain to me how asking if farmers wanted meat means that I assumed they would take it. Had I assumed such I wouldn't have asked. I've got thicker skin than most, and obviously some on here.


----------



## Puddinhead

I would also like to point out that I don't shoot roosts. On ducks in our area you simply can't shoot a roost legally because we have to stop shooting at sunset. The birds come in just before dark which is usually 30 minutes or so after sunset and thus illegal. Do people do it around here, sure. Do we, absolutely not. Can you burn them up if you do it with a complete disregard for the law, definitely.

As far as blasting ducks coming off the roost, what fun is that? Walking, wading into a bunch of birds, ducks, turkey deer or any game and blasting all you can blast is not my idea of fun. I guess that's what y'all mean, and I'm not going to knock it but it's just not fun to me. Shooting young deer does not excite me, shooting resident geese and ducks do not excite me. Maybe that will help to differentiate my opinion and questions from others on this board.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Puddin',

For many folks, waterfowl (any of it) isn't a preferred meal. How it is prepared can make or break the deal.

I have a friend who shoots one swan a year, and he makes it for their Christmas meal. He says it's his favorite waterfowl meal. I've never tasted swan, so I can't say...

Did you pluck your swan? The difference in taste and texture between skinned and skin-on goose and duck is significant, and I'm guessing it would be for swan too.

We do a lot of jerky and beer sticks with our waterfowl, and will add 1/3 - 1/2 beef to make sure everyone likes it. Even if you are unable to dial in roasted swan, bet it would process nicely into jerky/sticks.

So, do your part for the local ecology and harvest a swan. Just get creative and consume it too.

If there wasn't any concern for US hunter behavior, the CPP's wouldn't be proposing the hunting day limitations currently in the works...It's out there. Every time one of us goes out of our way to give away birds (or worse yet dumps uncleaned carcasses) we make it tougher for all US hunters.


----------



## h2ofwlr

Puddinhead said:


> I would also like to point out that I don't shoot roosts. On ducks in our area you simply can't shoot a roost legally because we have to stop shooting at sunset. The birds come in just before dark which is usually 30 minutes or so after sunset and thus illegal.


FYI,

There was a study done in Mn about 50 years ago, and that study is still valid today. Evene 40 years ago the Feds had a 3 pm close when ducks #s were down. MN had a 4pm closure the 1st 3 weeks of season for years, and now the 1st 9 dyas of season. Why? Becuase late afternoon disturbed roosts cause ducks to migrate prematurely. Basically shooting the last 3 hours of daylight on a water roost can force them out of the area. 
And if ducks are coming back after dark, that is because of hunter pressure in late PM.

Something to consider...


----------



## hunting4walleyes

Puddinhead,
I guess I just misinturpeted your remark when you called h2ofwlr a jerk for just pointing out some laws that you might overlook. I don't think anyone on here has given you any grieve about your first question. BUT, when you start asking how you can kill more birds and keep shooting you are going to get a lot of people angry. I would just let this thread die if I were you, I am!


----------



## Puddinhead

Yeah I guess me calling someone a "jerk" for calling me "not too bright" and "ignorant" wasn't necessary. My bad.

No matter, I've buried my hatchet with that guy and he's turned out to be extremely helpful once we talked this thing over on pm.

You're the last one barking up this tree... clearly without reading the entire "tree."


----------



## Puddinhead

Fwlr: As for your study, I agree with you 100%. Our home lake was ruined by one "guide" who was banging away at divers with ten clients in a blind in the morning and ten more in the afternoon. The birds that didn't boogie south have rafted up on hydrilla flats out in the middle. They're now unhuntable. My dad and brother are trying to get the locals to support no hunting after noon to keep the birds around longer.

The funny thing is that we ride the lake to duck counts for our other holes off the edges of the lake. Taking the boat out one day the guide was there bragging to someone how he's mastered the hunting on this lake in just two seasons. Dad asked him why he was even on the lake. He said: "Well I used to hunt (blank) Lake and the hunting got sorry there." Dad said, "What do you think you're doing to our lake???" and I had to get between them. Ugly scene.


----------



## mach

My buddy Kandahar mentioned there are three food banks in that area..The hotel owner is on council for one of the food banks...you should send the birds out to a custom cleaner that will mark , date, licence tag each bird with a wing on and then the food bank will accept the birds cost about $6/bird to help needy people...this will help you to distribute some birds...not so much as a limit...my buddy Kandahar..weeks before he goes to Sask. does two things...saves up his pop bottle money and tells friends & relatives ..he is going to Sask again..they usually ask him to save a few birds for them this helps him decide..how many birds he needs for himself and works out a budjet as to how much he can afford....that sets his max. theoretical ethical limit.... none of his birds are breasted..he is happy to shoot a variety of birds..not so much a limit....I have seen him some years only bring home only six birds and still be happy as he usually goes solo .. visits with farmers, ..sometimes hunt with them...then they take some birds for themselves..or used to go with his brother - in law...and has acccess and opportunities to get the best "X" fields that people would die for.


----------



## roostbuster

Field Hunter said:


> To say that the last post was irritating would be a definite understatement. A response to that will only stir the pot but you have shown that you care little if anything for the resource that you enjoy and therefore shouldn't be taken seriouysly by anyone on these threads that does care for the sport.
> 
> There are many other water areas that can be hunted other than the roosts. When you jump a roost that the Outfitter is hunting you not only screw up his hunt but those of anyone else that is or may be uysing those birds either in the fields or in the transition sloughs. I'd say that if you consistently follow the guides around and jump their roosts you might want to be ready to buy some new tires for you truck.
> 
> Give Delta Waterfowl or Ducks Unlimited a call in GFs....they may be able to change your mind on a few things.


I support both those org.'s in more ways than you will ever know... you sure are jumping to conclusions. i'll pound the crap out of any outfitters roost any day of the week, i don't go looking for them, but it makes my day just a little bit better when i do. The way i see it, sure i may be busting that roost, BUT that means that hopefully i've screwed up that hunt, and if i can do that a number of times, people will stop using that guide service, then if i can do that to a few different outfitters, eventually the whole guiding industry won't have any customers, therefore i am helping end the modern day version of market hunting... maybe the rest of you should look into it too, end the pay-to-play mentality that is associated with outfitters.


----------



## roostbuster

h2ofwlr said:


> And if ducks are coming back after dark, that is because of hunter pressure in late PM.
> 
> Something to consider...


I'v heard this before... if that is the case, why do you see a large majority of the birds flying after sunset (approx. the same percentage you see during the season), during the spring/summer months? are there that many poachers?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Never argue with an idiot; he will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience. :eyeroll:


----------



## roostbuster

well H2 has more experience than all of us combined.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Easy fellas, let's stick to the topic at hand.....jeez, the off-season is rough on us all but holy crap! We're all here for the same reason, more or less, so let's be civil for you may be the next one who has a question and would like a little help. :thumb:


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Puddinhead said:


> Fwlr: As for your study, I agree with you 100%. Our home lake was ruined by one "guide" who was banging away at divers with ten clients in a blind in the morning and ten more in the afternoon. The birds that didn't boogie south have rafted up on hydrilla flats out in the middle. They're now unhuntable. My dad and brother are trying to get the locals to support no hunting after noon to keep the birds around longer.
> 
> The funny thing is that we ride the lake to duck counts for our other holes off the edges of the lake. Taking the boat out one day the guide was there bragging to someone how he's mastered the hunting on this lake in just two seasons. Dad asked him why he was even on the lake. He said: "Well I used to hunt (blank) Lake and the hunting got sorry there." Dad said, "What do you think you're doing to our lake???" and I had to get between them. Ugly scene.


This guide wouldn't happen to be the famed.......crap can't remember his name.....that guides on Shearon Harris??


----------



## Robert A. Langager

I remember now. Is this guide known as Skimmer?


----------



## Puddinhead

That's the man. He's a yankee to boot. He's the best duck hunter in the world if you ask him. Typical.

Also an NC State grad here... looks like we're in for another long Fall. I might skip a few football games to hunt this year, unless of course we find ourselves a QB before August.


----------



## Puddinhead

Yeah. I disagree that ducks only come in after sunset if they're getting pressured. Maybe that's the case in your neck of the woods, but not here. We watch roosts all year long and no one shoots them. The ducks always drop in after sunset. ALWAYS. That is unless it's snowing and visibility is limited... but that's rare around here.


----------



## roostbuster

Puddinhead said:


> Yeah. I disagree that ducks only come in after sunset if they're getting pressured. Maybe that's the case in your neck of the woods, but not here. We watch roosts all year long and no one shoots them. The ducks always drop in after sunset. ALWAYS. That is unless it's snowing and visibility is limited... but that's rare around here.


yep, its a BS arguement that they only come in after sunset b/c of pressure... the biggest factor among all animal movements is the most constant, which is the sun, weather just adds to the urgency.


----------



## arctic plainsman

Hey PH,
Sorry to not join in with the the fellers ripping you just for the heck of it, but maybe I can offer some of the experience I've had flying home from hunting.

Dillingham has no roads leading to the outside world, so I fly all my gear both ways, and my game,(if I'm lucky,) home. Last year I was fortunate enough to hunt Sask, and the years before that, the good people of ND, and MT let me visit their states. When hunting in the US, I mail home my gun, and all the gear I can. My experience has been that the guns go priority mail, and everything else can go parcel post. Relatively cheap. By mailing gear, I can use my checked and carry on baggage for game. Frozen birds should last 12 hours easily in transit. I think you should make it back to SC with your limit of birds each. A couple of years ago I flew an entire butchered buffalo home as baggage from Great Falls MT to Dillingham. It did set me back about $500.00 in extra checked bags, but I did it.

I know, I know, that was really stupid, and I'll never do that again.

I'd guess you wouldn't be able to mail guns from Canada, but if your party packs their guns in multi gun cases to lessen the amount of checked bags, and use the rest of your allotment for game meat, I don't see the problem.

Another time, my partner and I were lucky enough to get a couple of nice bucks in Montana, we had them processed locally, and the shop UPS'ed them to us.

If it were me, I think I'd ask your host in Canada where to correctly dispose of the entrails and other normal waste locally, fly home with every bird you take, and decide what to do with it all after you get it in your own garage. I'm just sure you'll be able to find a business in the town you're hunting out of that will at least freeze if not process your game.

Side note, I picked 6 geese to bring home as roasters, had the rest of my legal limit made into spicy Italian sausage, and I've almost eaten it all! Darn that stuff is good.


----------



## Puddinhead

Thanks for the info AP. We're looking into packing a cooler for checked baggage now. The place we're staying has a kitchen in it so we'll have at least some freezer space of our own.

Good ideas.... except for the buffalo, maybe. If you have to buy an extra ticket for a dog these days, I'd think you'd have to buy at least two for a buffalo.


----------



## arctic plainsman

If you ever feel like really raising your blood pressure and emptying your checking account give the "Show up at the airport with a dozen checked bags of frozen buffalo," a whirl. The nice people at the front counter just stare at you. I've found it easiest to just hand over the check at the begining, and not listen to anything else they say until it's time to sign your name.

I'll find it no end of funny 30 years from now.

In the US, mailing my guns home to myself seems to be a really standard deal. It strikes me as odd to walk into a Post Office with a rifle case, but I seem to be the only one that thinks so. The clerks don't even raise an eyebrow.


----------



## Puddinhead

As long as you're not wearing a postal employee uniform, it's probably not that big of deal to be seen walking into a post office with a gun. Just a thought...


----------



## adog

PH, I live in sask and I know for a fact you won't be able to give those birds away,but I know Hutterite colonies will take the Big Canada's whole. They make pillows from the feathers and they eat all the meat. If you get caught dumping birds here by the CO you will lose everything you have with you(gun,gear,vehical etc...) and pay a fine upwards of 100k. If you were to get caught by locals, it wouldn't be pretty. Up here we have no objections to US hunters. Just treat the place like it was your own backyard. It is gonna be a good year, we had above average rainfall, a warm spring and lots of flooded fields all summer. The season opens for me on Sept.1 and the only changes are a lower bag limit for white fronted geese.


----------



## jb

Im not sure where you are going but here is what we do when we go whatever we shoot the first day we clean and prep them for eating the next day we grill them in the parking lot of the hotel we stay at we eat a bunch and belive it or not others local and other hunters join in the feast it is a good bs session and good way to "get rid of the birds" whatever we shoot the last day we just bring back whole frozen

Dont limit yourself to the 4000ac you have locked up go meet people we met a guy that we had to pull him out of the bed of the truck he wanted the birds so bad and we gave him some........well whos kidding we gave him a ton but it just worked out that way if you are staying in the saskatoon area I belive they have a place to donate your birds to feed the homeless or something (Not sure never done it) but my suggestion is when you get done hunting get out a grill and tell the tall tails of hunts past and have a duck dinner heck one year the game warrden ate with us then gave us some nasty beer :lol: oh well its the thought that counts

If you want to get rid of the cleaned birds alot of the farmers seem to want them to feed the cats and we even have a few that want us to put them is areas to attract yoters for them to shoot bottom line is the locals are used to NRs and seem to like us so they will help ya just dont abuse it (not suggesting that you would)

p.s. Canada is good hunting and Im not trying to down your hopes but its still hunting so I wouldnt be to worried about shooting 400birds a day if I did that I think I would take a day off from hunting :lol: get ready to meet some of the best people on earth I always come home wishing I lived there


----------

